# La donna è mobile...



## contepinceton (24 Novembre 2012)

Ella  e' SEMPRE stata attorniata di ragazzi e uomini "zerbino" per lei: 
modo di fare? 
Ormoni? 
Sudorazione???? 
Boh, mai capita..... ha TUTTO: 
si broccola tutti, 
e tutti le danno la qualunque cosa: 
attenzioni, tempo, lacrime, sorrisi..... 
e lei ci giostra (e le credo pure, quando dice che non sa chi amare, e chesesso ne fa meno di tante.....). 
Che ne so: 
causa separazioni, 
causa disastri emotivi,
 eppure resta sempre candida 
"io mica glie l'ho chiesto..... i
o mica l'ho obbligato..... 
io mica glie l'ho manco data".....
 e continua, 
ocheggia, occhieggia, 
smorfina e si atteggia.


VM


----------



## lunaiena (25 Novembre 2012)

Bhè spesso mi comporto così
è un mio divertimento personale ...
è che l'uomo è cosi buffo...


----------

